# Northern New Jersey Need Female



## MelnHen (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello,
I am new to this forum so please kindly let me know if I make any mistakes as far as etiquette or rules go. I'm posting to find a female pigeon to serve as a friend for my white male king pigeon. I'm no expert, but I have hand raised many female babies in the past, who have fallen from nests that were on my property. The male I currently have was found, in my yard, with a leg injury last year. So, i do not know any of his history, but because he is not a typical feral pigeon and is huge, I assume he is from someone's personal home collection. He is rehabilitated, but had no desire to leave the house. He has been indoors, has his own room (bigger than mine!) and freely walks and flies around the house. When I first started with him he was very scared and timid. Now, he acts like he's King of the castle, smacks my other pets around and nips at my hands when I reach out for him. He can be grumpy, so I did some research and figured he's lonely and needs a Queen to be happier. I'm not looking to purchase, but to adopt (hopefully without big fee) a female in need of a forever home, to live with us indoors (no outside time). It would be nice to have a big white female, but unless you guys know if these guys are picky about mates-any nice female will do. There are many mirrors in my home and have seen him go room to room to each mirror and he argues, pecks, ruffles his feathers and coos with his reflection and read conflicting info about this behavior. I have read about replacing the eggs with wooden eggs, which is what I will do when he finally has a lady friend. I also have a 3'x6' long cage, but I never really put him in there. So, if anyone has or knows of a place with a female indoor pigeon I can adopt please let me know. I am not a hunter or one of these jerks looking to abuse birds. I take in strays of all sorts (the cats are upstairs in a separate part of the house no access to my little creatures/critters. I love animals and just want my beautiful pigeon to be happier. I have contacted a rescue that has forwarded my request to other rescues and posted here as they advised. I live in Bergen County, Northeastern NJ close to GWB and can travel within reason. I read that the rescue in CA can ship, but I'm too paranoid about a bird being shipped and the weather is getting hot. Thank you for reading this long winded post and I appreciate any help finding a pigeon to adopt! 
Best regards,
Mel


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you looked on pet finder?


----------



## MelnHen (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't find pigeons on pet finder. I searched doves but they are all far from me. Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MelnHen said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum so please kindly let me know if I make any mistakes as far as etiquette or rules go. I'm posting to find a female pigeon to serve as a friend for my white male king pigeon. I'm no expert, but I have hand raised many female babies in the past, who have fallen from nests that were on my property. The male I currently have was found, in my yard, with a leg injury last year. So, i do not know any of his history, but because he is not a typical feral pigeon and is huge, I assume he is from someone's personal home collection. He is rehabilitated, but had no desire to leave the house. He has been indoors, has his own room (bigger than mine!) and freely walks and flies around the house. When I first started with him he was very scared and timid. Now, he acts like he's King of the castle, smacks my other pets around and nips at my hands when I reach out for him. He can be grumpy, so I did some research and figured he's lonely and needs a Queen to be happier. I'm not looking to purchase, but to adopt (hopefully without big fee) a female in need of a forever home, to live with us indoors (no outside time). It would be nice to have a big white female, but unless you guys know if these guys are picky about mates-any nice female will do. There are many mirrors in my home and have seen him go room to room to each mirror and he argues, pecks, ruffles his feathers and coos with his reflection and read conflicting info about this behavior. I have read about replacing the eggs with wooden eggs, which is what I will do when he finally has a lady friend. I also have a 3'x6' long cage, but I never really put him in there. So, if anyone has or knows of a place with a female indoor pigeon I can adopt please let me know. I am not a hunter or one of these jerks looking to abuse birds. I take in strays of all sorts (the cats are upstairs in a separate part of the house no access to my little creatures/critters. I love animals and just want my beautiful pigeon to be happier. I have contacted a rescue that has forwarded my request to other rescues and posted here as they advised. I live in Bergen County, Northeastern NJ close to GWB and can travel within reason. I read that the rescue in CA can ship, but I'm too paranoid about a bird being shipped and the weather is getting hot. Thank you for reading this long winded post and I appreciate any help finding a pigeon to adopt!
> Best regards,
> Mel


in this link these are modena pigeons for sale..perhaps he may have hen to sell or adopt out ? here is the link.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/2933893893.html


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Are you sure its a king? Could you post a pic? It might be a racer. Is it banded? I migt have a spare n.y. flight hen.


----------



## MelnHen (Apr 20, 2012)

wolverine said:


> Are you sure its a king? Could you post a pic? It might be a racer. Is it banded? I migt have a spare n.y. flight hen.


Thank you. I will post a pic. He is not banded. He's very large compared to regular feral pigeons and racers around me. That's why I figured he is a king.


----------



## MelnHen (Apr 20, 2012)

I called the number listed, but got their machine. I had looked on CL but did not think to look in farms and gardens. Thanks!


----------



## MelnHen (Apr 20, 2012)

*Good News!*

Hi!
I can't figure out how to upload pictures from my iphone errrr.... But he looks like any of the white pigeons when you google "king pigeon" 

Good news though- I was contacted by an animal rescue in NY and they have a girl for me and I am expecting a call today to make arrangements. Thank you all for helping out!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopkings (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/king-pigeons-in-need-of-good-homes-60208.html

These guys are in CA, but they are itching for people to adopt kings, and from the looks of it they do ship to the east coast.


----------



## MelnHen (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for the helpful responses! I was contacted by a NY Rescue that has a lovely female I can adopt! Take care all!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder how they know it is a hen?.... hope it is... good luck!


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you considered going to a livestock auction. If none are available, someone there might be able to give you a name of afancier that has kings. They are fairly common. You may want to check google for any pigeon type of club in your area.


----------



## MelnHen (Apr 20, 2012)

Spirit-

It seems that this rescue has a number of pigeons that they had to hand raise or found injured that they cannot release for various reasons. The pigeon they think I should adopt has been with them for a while so I'm guessing she produced eggs. 

I'm just glad to find a bird that is in need to offer it a home with a better quality of life. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MelnHen said:


> Spirit-
> 
> It seems that this rescue has a number of pigeons that they had to hand raise or found injured that they cannot release for various reasons. The pigeon they think I should adopt has been with them for a while so I'm guessing she produced eggs.
> 
> I'm just glad to find a bird that is in need to offer it a home with a better quality of life. Thanks!!!!!!!


That would be a question to ask if it did lay eggs. If they do not know and it turns out to be a cock it may be tricky with the two cock birds to not fight. If that happens you can search for two hens they can pair with. hopefully non of that will be the case.


----------

